# 6 mai 2006 à Lausanne, we want you !!!



## macinside (29 Avril 2006)

mackie risque d'être a Lausanne le 6 mai , je repete mackie risque d'être a Lausanne le 6 mai, recherchons personne pour l'aprem


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2006)

bon alors, vite je serai de passage


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

bon petit tour en bateau chez dool, captain_x et huexley ?


----------



## huexley (29 Avril 2006)

Rho  je suis a Lyon merde !


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2006)

remonte en suisse


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2006)

Flûte je bosse samedi prochain... mais je trouverai bien un moment...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Rho  je suis a Lyon merde !


chacun sa merde


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flûte je bosse samedi prochain... mais je trouverai bien un moment...



entre 14h et 23h


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> entre 14h et 23h


 
Bah alors ça sera entre 14h et 16h...  Je serai sur Lausanne.


----------



## dool (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon petit tour en bateau chez dool, captain_x et huexley ?



C'est pas parceque tu ne veux pas du Mackie sur tes terres qu'il faut nous le refiler illico !!   

Bon alors, le matin je suis sur divonnes, et après ptêt que je me casse sur grenoble...alors je ne pense pas que je serais dispo sur lau*ss*anne...puis de toute façon je ne peux plus boire alors je ne vous servirais a rien !!!  :mouais: :love:

Quant au Captain on va le laisser en dehors de ces histoires !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

J'avais oublié ton foie de 34 kilos


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

Je comprend mieux pourquoi Denner fait une grande promo. sur la bière le samedi 6 mai


----------



## LeSqual (30 Avril 2006)

Ben moi je serai justement sur Lausanne le 6 Mai... 

Le hic... c'est que si je suis à Lausanne c'est parce que j'ai déja un rdv  

J'attends donc des précisions sur les lieux où Monsieur daignera poser son postérieur et je tenterai une "ecliption" de mon rdv...  

Bonne semaine! 

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Exclu que je laisse mackie se déssecher


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Exclu que je laisse mackie se déssecher



Balance le dans le lac Léman vers la Voile d'Or


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

C'est loin de Munich Lausane ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin de Munich Lausane ?



Non ... 

La Bossette

Lausanne-Moudon

Buffet de la gare

Bavaria

Et bien d'autres


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

Ouais pis le Java aussi... 


_Molgow va me taper... ​_


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Alors la suite:

Minuit Soleil

La Pinte Besson ..pas de site internet ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

y a quand même un bon 4h30 de route  tant pis....


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2006)

doh ! Je bosse jusqu'à 18h et après: théatre avec mlle iMax... :rose:


----------



## docmib (1 Mai 2006)

Peut pô... j'ai une murder le même soir... bouaaaaah !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Ben j'ai bien des invités chez moi que je vais laisser en plan


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai bien des invités chez moi que je vais laisser en plan



c'est bien d'être aimer :love:


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2006)

Bah fallait prévenir avant, aussi 

Cela dit, si tu cherches un bon bistro pour boire et/ou ripailler, je te conseille la Bavaria, vers la Place St-François, c'est très bien ! 

En plus, tu connais déja un de leurs fidèles clients... Sisi, remember... Spa, 2005....


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non ...
> 
> La Bossette
> 
> ...



T'as oublié The great escape.... Incontournable pour les amateurs de bières... Bien plus sympa et moins cher que la bavaria... _Enfin c'est mon avis à moi toute seule..._  

Bonne visite par chez nous macsinside


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Sans oublier que toutes les jolies serveuses de lausanne bossent au great.

J'ai du t'y croiser alors ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

J'ose confirmer


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier que toutes les jolies serveuses de lausanne bossent au great.



J'avoue ne pas avoir porté une attention particulière aux serveuses  Mais bon y aussi de quoi se faire envie côté mecs 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du t'y croiser alors ?



Possible :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Et Mackie dans tout ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et Mackie dans tout ça ?


Ben y débarque samedi pourquoi ?


----------



## J_K (2 Mai 2006)

D'hô! 

Je suis à Fribourg jusqu'à dimanche et je doute que le samedi, après le vendredi soir, donc, je doute que je sois en état de revenir! 

On verra, non de dieu, Mackie, préviens un peu, ah la la ces Français!

C'est pas parce qu'on est pas là qu'on t'aime pas, allez je vais le dire: MACKIE, ON T'AIME! :love:


----------



## loudjena (2 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin de Munich Lausane ?



Et de Moscou ? C'est loin ?


----------



## Taho! (2 Mai 2006)

s'rait pas là cette fois...


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> D'hô!
> 
> Je suis à Fribourg jusqu'à dimanche et je doute que le samedi, après le vendredi soir, donc, je doute que je sois en état de revenir!



Jusqu'à dimanche ? 

Oublie pas le special event à partir de 9h du math dimanche... 

Je te recontacte pour les détails...


----------



## J_K (2 Mai 2006)

Oui promis iMax, j'essaierai de faire gaffe, mais bon, tu connais aussi bien que moi les soirées niklewicziennes, tu sais ce que c'est, j'espère juste ne pas finir raide dans un champ au beau milieu de nulle part! :love: :drunk:

Bref, pour toi, Mackie, et pour les nostalgiques de la S'ÆS 2005, il me reste toujours LA VIDEO!!!   :love:

Amusez-vous bien...


----------



## iMax (2 Mai 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Oui promis iMax, j'essaierai de faire gaffe, mais bon, tu connais aussi bien que moi les soirées niklewicziennes, tu sais ce que c'est, j'espère juste ne pas finir raide dans un champ au beau milieu de nulle part! :love: :drunk:



Oui, parce qu'on a besoin de toi et de ta bagnole pour aller à Niouc, vu le nombre qu'on est...  




			
				J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bref, pour toi, Mackie, et pour les nostalgiques de la S'ÆS 2005, il me reste toujours LA VIDEO!!!   :love:



Ah, t'as pu récupérer ta sauvegarde foireuse ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et de Moscou ? C'est loin ?



Non ! ferme les yeux


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

En  attendant mackie vous pouvez toujours passer à la Palud et faire un doigt d'honneur


----------



## J_K (3 Mai 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, parce qu'on a besoin de toi et de ta bagnole pour aller à Niouc, vu le nombre qu'on est...



Ouais ben je vais faire au mieux, j'ai plein de menus soucis en ce moment, donc on va voir, si je pars quelques jours c'est bien pour me calmer les nerfs! 




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'as pu récupérer ta sauvegarde foireuse ?



Nan j'ai pas réussi, mais la vidéo était sur le LaCie, en sécurité, avec toutes les autres vidéos et projets de montages... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

C'est pas un sujet sur la venue de mackie ?


----------



## iMax (3 Mai 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> LA VIDEO




105 Mo pour 15 secondes ? T'es malade ? 

Fais un petit mpeg


----------



## Taho! (3 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un sujet sur la venue de mackie ?


si, bien sûr, il se remémorent surtout sa dernière venue en helvétie, en mars 2005...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> si, bien sûr, il se remémorent surtout sa dernière venue en helvétie, en mars 2005...


Non ils sont en train de planififier la teuf qui va les empêcher de venir à la soirée qui est le sujet, merci, c'était simple. Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas !


----------



## Taho! (3 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non ils sont en train de planififier la teuf qui va les empêcher de venir à la soirée qui est le sujet, merci, c'était simple. Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas !


tu me connais...


----------



## J_K (3 Mai 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 105 Mo pour 15 secondes ? T'es malade ?
> 
> Fais un petit mpeg




Hors de question c'est du Mackie, donc ça restera en .dv, si tu veux plus petit fais-le, puisque tu l'a téléchargée...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2006)

Mmmhhhmmmmhhhhh je crains, mackie, que tu ne gouttes pas aux joies des terrasses lausanoises


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhhhmmmmhhhhh je crains, mackie, que tu ne gouttes pas aux joies des terrasses lausanoises



C'est pas trois gouttes de pluie qui vont vous faire peur non ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2006)

Non mais y aura moins de charmantes lausanoises courtement vêtues


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non mais y aura moins de charmantes lausanoises courtement vêtues




on restera l'intérieur


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2006)

Ça c'est sûr


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2006)

Bon j'sens que ça va être un peu la course au Mackipilami... 

T'es où Mackie là?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

Y a des infos sur la suite des opérations ?

Ils sont déjà sous une table ivre mort ?


----------



## J_K (6 Mai 2006)

Woohoo!  

Je suis là cet après-midi, dites-moi où et quand! :love:

Bavaria?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

la pastille rouge de SM, me fait douter de sa présence sur le forum, afin de répondre à ta question :rateau:


----------



## playaman (6 Mai 2006)

Happy hours  de 18h30 au Great ???
Désolé je découvre le fil.


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Happy hours  de 18h30 au Great ???
> Désolé je découvre le fil.



Dans le titre il est écrit de " 11h à 19h" ..bon j'ai peut-être pas tout compris ...:rateau:

Edit: le moustachu chauve est en vert ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> Je suis là cet après-midi, dites-moi où et quand! :love:
> 
> Bavaria?


C'est pas forcément le meilleur environnement*  mackie me demande d'ouvrir des sujets par texto, je tiens au courant :rateau:



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> la pastille rouge de SM, me fait douter de sa présence sur le forum, afin de répondre à ta question :rateau:


J'arrive à peine à réfléchir, je croyais qu'inviter des potes avec leur gosses était la garantie d'une soirée calme :rateau:



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Happy hours  de 18h30 au Great ???
> Désolé je découvre le fil.


*Mais quelle bonne idée


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à peine à réfléchir, je croyais qu'inviter des potes avec leur gosses était la garantie d'une soirée calme :rateau:




Je sais j'en ai 3,  de 8 à 2 ans ...c'est peut-être pour ça que j'ai si souvent mal à la tête ...c'est donc pas la bibine ?? :rateau:


----------



## playaman (6 Mai 2006)

Moi j'avais lu qu Mackie etait là jusqu'a 23h... De toute facon la premiere happy hours fini a 19h, ca tombe bien  

SM prend tes potes et leurs momes, moi je serais avec la mienne si ca ce fait  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2006)

et 22h-22h30  mackie à quartier libre jusqu'à 23h ouais mais là il s'amuse encore en france dans une foire à saucisse 

ps: nan ils sont partis, ces salauds ont forfaité hier soir :rateau:


----------



## J_K (6 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> *Mais quelle bonne idée



Certes!

À propos de gamins, je suis peut-être encore un peu jeune pour cela, mais je dois quand même supporter l'iMax, je vais voir avec lui...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2006)

Bon, comme c'est parti je vais rater le Mackie. Mais je suis dispo dès 23h30 si jamais... Playa, SM...


----------



## J_K (6 Mai 2006)

23h30, si c'est la Bavaria en fin de compte, avec Playa et SM (et Mackie...  ), ben on y sera encore...


----------



## playaman (6 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais je suis dispo dès 23h30 si jamais... Playa, SM...



Je passerais juste pour l'apero, because le caribou...
...Si mackie en toujours prévus au programme ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2006)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je passerais juste pour l'apero, because le caribou...
> ...Si mackie en toujours prévus au programme ?


No prob, je te le chauffe exprès alors. :rateau:

Pour plutard suis pas dispo, je suis déjà mort hier, alors à 23h30... :rateau:


----------



## J_K (6 Mai 2006)

Web'O vient de m'appeler, il prend livraison du Mackie en ce moment même, à la gare de Lausanne... 

Il semblerait que la Bavaria commence à s'imposer, proche de la gare et de la tour Edipresse pour Web'O!

Et comme c'est le carnaval à Lausanne, c'est un peu difficile de circuler et d'aller ailleurs! :love:

Bon je descends, à tout à l'heure...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2006)

Bon ben je vous retrouve vers 16h30 pas à la bavaria.


----------



## playaman (6 Mai 2006)

Si c'est carnaval vais passer plus tot.
A tout a +


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2006)

Hop, fais le plein du Mackie...    Peut-être à plus tard.


----------



## J_K (6 Mai 2006)

Bon les gars, je suis encore coincé un moment là-haut... 

Je me dépêche... 

J'espère que vous serez encore dans le centre d'ici là!


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

Doivent être en train de boire une mousses les ptits gars  on veut un compte rendu hein ^^


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2006)

**** ** **** Mackie ********** *** ** SM *****...


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2006)

oui olivier on est plus aue tout les 2 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2006)

Ouh là... 

Je viens de laisser Mackie chez SM... qui lui-même est allé pioncer...   Et je vais faire de même...

Bonne nuit Mackie... 

Sympa ton escapade Mackie, même si elle fut coupée de boulot pour moi...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2006)

alèm n'est même pas cap' de modérer par téléphone 

mackie achète tous les F5 de suisse :suissffle:

sylko est vachement bien accompagné


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2006)

le meilleur pour la fin : la 'tite de playa parle moins que son père


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2006)

je suis sûr qu'elle boit aussi beaucoup moins de poire


----------



## playaman (7 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur pour la fin : la 'tite de playa parle moins que son père



...Je te promet que ce n'est qu'a moitié vrai  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûr qu'elle boit aussi beaucoup moins de poire



..Elle se contente de les croquer pour l'instant  



Ce fut court mais bon et utile (c.f la casquette).
Me rejouis de la suite !
F... vous remercie de l'avoir aidé a colorié ses petits poneys.

...La lapine a pris la pilule du lendemain, vous inquiter pas.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2006)

énorme


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

N'importe quoi


----------



## sylko (8 Mai 2006)

C'était un peu court et bruyant (carnaval de Lausanne), mais c'était très sympa de se revoir!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2006)

merci merci :love: bon j'ai recupéré la super  5 ça conductrice a 2H30, on a mis 4 h pour rentré a belfort (dont 2h passer a dormir dans la super 5 car on était grave crévé  )


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

Ouf j'avais peur que t'aies attendu longtemps chez moi  j'aurais pas fumer ce truc sur tous ces hectolitres :rateau:


----------



## touba (9 Mai 2006)

...dire que je suis de retour !
je sais tout le monde s'en fout... mais j'le dis quand même... na !

et j'ai un beau MacPro tout neuf......... ah non merde c'est un VAIO  

bah tant pis je reste quand même...

hé hé...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

Et dans un thread suisse :affraid:


----------



## touba (9 Mai 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."

ils plaisantent !!!!!!!!!!!!
ça fait dix ans que j'ai pas foutu les pieds ici !!!!

m'enfin bon... le coeur y est...:love: 

la Suisse c'est l'Europe non ???????? non ? ah bon...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

La suisse c'est le vaio du macbook, même chip mais avec un système de merde


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci merci :love: bon j'ai recupéré la super  5 ça conductrice a 2H30, on a mis 4 h pour rentré a belfort (dont 2h passer a dormir dans la super 5 car on était grave crévé  )



Et, on dort bien dans une Super 5?  



			
				touba a dit:
			
		

> ...dire que je suis de retour !
> je sais tout le monde s'en fout... mais j'le dis quand même... na !
> 
> et j'ai un beau MacPro tout neuf......... ah non merde c'est un VAIO
> ...



'lut vieux...


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et, on dort bien dans une Super 5?




j'en ai encore des courbatures :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai encore des courbatures :rateau:



Sans doute aussi bien que dans une Opel Corsa de 1984 (ouais j'ai testé un 31 décembre par -5°...  ).

Edit:


----------



## iMax (9 Mai 2006)

La Clio de 2001 est pas franchement mieux...


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ...dire que je suis de retour !
> je sais tout le monde s'en fout... mais j'le dis quand même... na !
> 
> et j'ai un beau MacPro tout neuf......... ah non merde c'est un VAIO
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   !!!!!


ENNNNFIIIIIINNNNNN !!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

héhé...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

Au fait mackie je peux supprimer ton compte sur mon mac  ? ou tu r'passes d't'àleur ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait mackie je peux supprimer ton compte sur mon mac  ? ou tu r'passes d't'àleur ?



bouge pas, j'arrive :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bouge pas, j'arrive :rateau:




Hop, j'ai la preuve. Tu oublies que cette phrase est ma propriété sur ce forum et que seuls les gens de Jougne coucou: les jurassiens ! ) ont le droit de l'utiliser sans me verser la dîme de 5000. 

de plus, mes avocats te demanderont de régler les royalties et ceci avec des intérêts de 15%/jour et avec une indemnité de 3500 pour avoir utiliser cette expression à l'encontre d'un jurassien...


mzerci de faire le nécessaire rapidement auprès de mon banquier suisse...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

Je suis jurassien  et un vrai


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis jurassien  et un vrai




jurassic   (oupp desolé je n'ai pas pu m'empecher de faire cette blague:rose: )


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

jojo, j'étudie justement le jurassique moyen-supérieur  et depuis le crétacé_e_ (inférieur, comme à paris ) mais ça me fait chié_e_


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jojo, j'étudie justement le jurassique  et depuis le crétacée (inférieur, comme à paris) mais ça me fait chiée




Je te comprends, ça doit pas être super passionnant


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

je parlais de paris


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jojo, j'étudie justement le jurassique moyen-supérieur  et depuis le crétacé_e_ (inférieur, comme à paris ) mais ça me fait chié_e_




moi, c'était le dévonien qui me faisait chier, je me demanderais toujours pourquoi... et preuve que je ne suis pas chauvin, j'emmerde l'acheuléen mais j'adore le kimméridgien... 

va comprendre...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

dévonien -> premier être marchant sur la terre

kimméridgien -> le dernier changement avant l'ère tertiaire


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2006)

purée, t'es obligé de me rappeler le bonheur des coupes ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2006)

bassin de paris -> vasière


----------



## Taho! (15 Mai 2006)

Bon, je pense qu'on a fait le tour de la question... :modo:


----------

